# Sawdust or Cypress Mulch or Both???



## babyboy1_mom (Mar 29, 2009)

One of my pens is really muddy and I want to make sure that it is alright for me to put sawdust, wood shavings and Cypress mulch in there to dry it up some.  

Do you all think that this is a good idea?  My DH is worried that the sawdust will make matters worse. I can get all of the sawdust that I want, already bagged up...lol     I also have several bags of the Cypress mulch on hand, so I could use that also, if it is safe for my animals.  

I currently have a Jersey heifer (4 1/2 mo. old) and a Jersey bull (1 1/2 mo. old) in this particular pen.  I am very worried about them getting hoof rot, due to all of the muck.  When we have a lot of rain, like recently and in the near future, then the pen just stays mucky and muddy.  

I thought about sand, but did not know if that was a good idea either.  Like I said earlier, I have the others on hand or readily available.

Thanks for any advice given.

Dorothy


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

Sand does help. I did that in my chicken run.

The sawdust/wood shavings are good for bedding but, if it's going to be mixing with the mud and not staying on top I'm not sure you will get the results you want.

I would try to get it smoothed out if rough, and see if I could encourage it to dry some. Then add sand or, we use a shalerock in the cow yard, and then bed with the sawdust/woodshavings if you want. 

You are right to worry about hoof rot with them.


----------

